# Wasted Time



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone else has noticed that advice is being requested after the fact? Basically, wasting peoples time here? Seems to start threads with the intent to annoy people? 

Just wondering if I'm not the only one who has noticed this.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

There is a poster here recently whose post history is so all over the map as to make it impossible to take them seriously. 

"Well I already did it." does make it seem they weren't looking for advice and knew what advice to expect.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed. 

However, given that I _did_ notice, and the number of posts I've made to this forum in three months, I'm thinking I need to get out of the house more!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I think it's okay to ask for advice after the fact. Sometimes people end up doing something and wonder if there's a better way of doing it. 

However when someone asks for advice and then ignores or throws it back at someone, that is when I think they're wasting everyone's time.

I'm glad people are patient and helpful on here regardless.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

it bugs me when someone asks for advice, but really only wants to hear affirmation. :/ If you're not looking for people's opinions, why would you post in the first place? xP


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

It's fine to ask for advice after the fact if you think you could have done something better or want input about what you did. But giving the impression that you've _never done_ the thing you are seeking advice for, but in a prior thread saying that have done that thing? And to do the same thing several times in other threads.......ridiculous and somewhat rhetorical questions.....

Well, without pointing fingers........Can't really say specifically what I'm talking about. It's just annoying and it seems to some sort of game for that person.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Sometimes you ask for people's opinions/advice, and decide to go your original path. I don't necessarily think that's wrong, or too annoying personally, I find it depends on the attitude of the person asking. Nothing wrong with getting opinions and still sticking with your own.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

If you are noticing this about a specific poster, let's say a serial offender (not the first time a person has done this...a habitual thing), then just ignore their posts... In other internet lingo "don't feed the trolls".


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

I dont post on here very often but i do lurk around alot when im at work and can browse but not post. Ive seen the threads and its frustrating just to see/read so i can imagine now frustrating it must be for those of you who are trying to help and hitting a brick wall! xxx


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

artgecko said:


> If you are noticing this about a specific poster, let's say a serial offender (not the first time a person has done this...a habitual thing), then just ignore their posts... In other internet lingo "don't feed the trolls".


On my blocked users list after I realized this yesterday.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Posts that are directed at a particular user, no matter how vague, aren't permitted. This is what we would call "talking behind someone's back".

There is an ignore function built into VB that you can use to hide the posts of a particular user. I suggest taking advantage of it!


----------

